# congratulations !!



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Congratulation goes out to Chapter 19's Kevin Proffitt. on our June St Clair muskie adventure, Kevin got a 54 incher which has made Muskies inc national Lunker of the month for June and is currently number 1 for longest release for 2008 !! way to go Kevin ! This article is featured in MUSKIE magazine pg 9.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Congrats Kevin!!

I just finished reading the article myself.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow! Congrats!
That will keep you coming back for more!


----------



## Knopper76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful Fish!!! Congrats Kevin!!!! One day I too will be blessed with one that size. Oh yes one day!!!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Congratulations on a great fish and the award.


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Sweet!!:B :B


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Impressive!!! Awesome job on a magnificent fish!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Great looking fish and congrats on the catch and release great story.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

The waiting made it worth it .... it was the only muskie he caught all week !


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

EXCELLENT FISH Still waiting for a 50 myself In group they tell me to take it One muskie trip at time Just one Muskie fish trip at a time  Very nice catch and a better release


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

wow some guy from minnesota got a 56.5 on a cowgirl.. there is a pic posted on my message forum.... muskies are getting bigger !


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

They got a 55 1/4 in the july tourny on st clair. That fish went 40.5 on momc certified scale.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Supposed to be a 50" Tiger caught in Wisconsin too.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

here's a pic


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

and a 56 from Minnesota


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

wow.. those are some pure beasts... Congradulations Fellas!!

Frank


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

This means that we live & fish in the wrong freakin state!


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

you may be surprised what Ohio water could produce... we've had 54's ... and there was talk of much bigger awhile back


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Mike from Muskie Mania charters same guy with the 55" in the pic below pulled a 51 " this past weekend to take second in the tourny we fished this past weekend. The MOMC tourny had a 54 1/4 take first in there tourny this past weekend also. Man that lake is giving them up this year..


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

yeah I'm wondering what the total number of 50+ fish from that lake will be by the end of this year


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Tons, the best is yet to come...


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I am curious as to the largest fish (in legnth) that has come from St. Clair. Has anyone ever heard of a 57? 58?


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

There was a 56" unofficial caught last year. It can be amazing the difference in inches from being measured on the boat to the tourny jig. The tournys we fish up there the fish has to be 51" to check and it has happened more than once where guys ran fish in that didn't make it.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah when I was doing PMTT we had to have a 50 inch live well... But during those events I never seen or heard of a fish dying. The first year they had it , they had an event on St Clair. And the waves were real big that day. I did get a 39 incher with twenty minutes left in the tourney.


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

darn nice fish!


----------

